# Curvicep Tank Mate Question



## FishGeek (Sep 29, 2007)

Do you guys think that a pair of Curviceps would work out with a single Firemouth???


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't have any real experience with curviceps , but plenty with firemouths and based on that I would say no. My reason being that the Firemouth would be too aggressive for them, and most dwarf acaras do better with calmer tankmates.


----------



## FishGeek (Sep 29, 2007)

He is pretty young right now. Any chance that it could work??


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *FishGeek*,

I agree with *Joels fish*. I'm very sure my curviceps wouldn't handle a confrontation with a Firemouth.

Just as a side note Laetacara curviceps are cuaght around Santarem where the Rio Tapajos joins the Rio Amazonas.

Depending on your tank size, look at Geophagus tapajos sp. 'orange head', Apistogramma agassizii, and there is a species of checkerboard cichlid found in the Rio Tapajos as well. The geos grow to about 6 inches, and the other two cichlids mentioned are dwarf SA cichlids, reaching about 3 inches maximum.

Catfish found in the same catchment area include Corydoras ornatus and otocinclus, L260 and L262. As for tetras, Lemon tetras, Golden pencilfish and Marbled hatchetfish have all been cuaght around Santarem where the Rio Tapajos joins the Rio Amazonas.


----------



## FishGeek (Sep 29, 2007)

Well I currently have a 30G tank with (just noticed I need to update my sig :wink a young Firemouth (about 3 inches) and 5 Albino Tiger Barbs. Im getting a bigger tank, most likely a 45G but possibly a 55G and was just looking for something else to add. I know I dont have any room now I wast planning on getting anything till the new tank comes, Im just sorta looking. My eye got caught at my LFS by some Curviceps and I thought I look them up but Im not finding much.

Any other ideas for tank mates??


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

What I normally do is try and find cichlids and other fish that are found together in the wild, as I figure if they live together in the wild, well they should do fine in an appropriately sized tank, provided you use a modicum of common sense when choosing tankmates.

So I'd check the Firemouth profile here and on this site, http://www.fishbase.org/search.php ,
I also like to checkout the occurance section on the fishbase profile. Then I see if I can this site, http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope.htm , can help me out. Go to the Ecosystems and Country Database sections to look for the country or river system where firemouths are found.

Good luck with your search.


----------

